# New Club- Volusia County Florida



## Astrocycler (Jan 31, 2010)

Good news... looks like we may be able to start a beekeeping club in Central Florida. All beekeepers and wannabees welcome.

6 PM to 8 PM Tuesday February 9th... Volusia County Agricultural Center Auditorium... 3100 East NY Ave. Deland, FL 32724.

Hope to see you there.

Have fun,

Ed


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Best wishes! I wish I lived in Glenwood. My ancestors settled in Glenwood near DeLand. My cousins are still there.


----------



## Astrocycler (Jan 31, 2010)

Lots of houses for sale over here... come on over we would be glad to have you.


----------

